# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  شرح عملية الروت لمعظم أجهزة الأندرويد في دقيقه واحده !

## mohamed73

أولاً قبل أن ابدأ الشرح افضل أن أعطي نبذه بسيطة عن الروت :   ماهو الروت ؟  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ببساطة عملية تنقلك من وضع المستخدم (العادي) إلى وضع المستخدم (المطور)  .    هل هي عملية قانونية ؟  
نعم الروت عملية لا يعاقبك عليها القانون أين ماكنت .   ماذا أستفيد من عملية الروت ؟  
ببساطة ستتمكن من التحكم بملفات النظام والتعديل عليها ، تركيب رومات  مطبوخه ، التحكم بأداء الجهاز ، تركيب كيرنلات غير رسميه ، تثبيت تطبيقات  تستدعي عمليات الروت "تلك التطبيقات تتكفل بتعديل ملفات النظام دون الحاجه  لأن تكون خبير حتى ! " ، العديد من الميزات ..   ماهي مضار عملية الروت ؟  
الضرر الوحيد هو أنك ستفقد الضمان الذي تحمله على جهازك ، لكن لا تقلق  فبإمكانك الغاء الروت وقت ماشئت واستعادة الضمان في أي وقت تريد "سأتطرق في موضوع اخر لكيفية الإلغاء بشكل نهائي " .  
========== 
هناك العديد من الطرق لعملية الروت ووتعتمد على نظامك وجهازك ، لكن هناك  برنامج واحد يدعم الكثير من الاجهزة واسمه UnlockRoot  ، بواسطة هذا  البرنامج ستتمكن من اجراء عملية الروت بضغطة زر  !  
خطوات ينبغي عليك التأكد منها قبل أن نبدأ :  
- توجه لهذا الصفحة وتأكد أن البرنامج يدعم جهازك (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]) 
- تأكد أن الكمبيوتر متعرف تماماً على جهازك ، إن لم يكن كذلك قم بتحميل  برنامج التعريف الخاص بجهازك من الشركة المصدره .. إن كنت أحد مستخدمين  اجهزة سامسونج فببساطة حمل برنامج الـ Kies  وسيتكفل بتثبيت تعريفات جهازك .   
- قم بتفعيل وضع " Debugging mode" في جهازك الخاص   :   A- إذا كان جهازك يعمل على خبز الزنجبيل فإتبع هذا المسار لتفعيل هذه الخاصيه : 
Settings-> Applications-> Development  B- إذا كان جهازك يعمل على الآيس كريم فإتبع الصور التاليه للتفعيل :           
* الصور مأخوذه من جهازي الشخصي .   
==============
-لنبدأ بالشرح  :   
توجه للموقع الرسمي للبرنامج  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وقم بتحميل البرنامج بالضغط على كلمة Download   .   
الأن بعد التثبيت قم بشبك جهازك بالكمبيوتر  ، وافتح البرنامج  :    *
سيقوم البرنامج بالتعرف على جهازك ، قم بالضغط على اسم جهازك للمواصله .  *    * 
اختر زر رووت "Root  " كما هو موضح بالصوره .  *    * 
سيخيرك بإنزال تطبيق لتوفير البطاريه ، مخير بتنزيله نعم أم لا  .. أمر راجع لك  *    *
الآن قم بالضغط على Yes  لإعادة تشغيل جهازك .  *    *
مبروك تمت العملية بنجاح*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

موضوع رائع 
تحياتى اليكم

----------


## ابو فارس

مشكككور

----------


## am_for_non

بارك الله فيك

----------


## simobelhaj

موضوع رائع خاصة و ان الأجهزة الالكترونية بدأت تتوحد و تتقارب فيما بينها يعني أن أنظمة تشغيل الحواسيب و الايفونات والايبادات تقترب من نقطة تقاطع واحدة

----------

